# Wanted to share



## Maryland Guppy

Where is the B.japonica???


----------



## varanidguy

Maryland Guppy said:


> Where is the B.japonica???


Bottom right. It's still pretty small right now.


----------



## varanidguy

Maryland Guppy said:


> Where is the B.japonica???



Here it is!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy

Until b.japonica has some decent roots it can be a pain!

Since lowering my KH it behaves like I've introduced steroids or growth hormones. :grin2:


----------



## varanidguy

Maryland Guppy said:


> Until b.japonica has some decent roots it can be a pain!
> 
> 
> 
> Since lowering my KH it behaves like I've introduced steroids or growth hormones. :grin2:




Oh really? Might have to experiment a little then...

How low is your KH? My tank sits at about 4 dKH.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy

Less than 1dKH but not zero!


----------



## varanidguy

Maryland Guppy said:


> Less than 1dKH but not zero!




It’s finally stopped floating up and it’s starting to show promising growth! Man that was frustrating lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asteroid

varanidguy said:


> It’s finally stopped floating up and it’s starting to show promising growth! Man that was frustrating lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you lower the KH? I've also grown the plant pretty good, but my KH is 1-2. In my Seiryu stone setup the KH is 8 and it didn't do as well.


----------



## Maryland Guppy

It is looking much better!


----------



## varanidguy

Asteroid said:


> Did you lower the KH? I've also grown the plant pretty good, but my KH is 1-2. In my Seiryu stone setup the KH is 8 and it didn't do as well.




No, I haven’t got around to experimenting with that yet. The tank runs at about 4 dKH. There’s a decent amount of established and breeding livestock so I’m kind of paranoid to start messing with the KH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asteroid

varanidguy said:


> No, I haven’t got around to experimenting with that yet. The tank runs at about 4 dKH. There’s a decent amount of established and breeding livestock so I’m kind of paranoid to start messing with the KH.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i guess it's adjusting to the KH of 4. Yeah I wouldn't start chasing things unless that's part of our objective with the tank. Everything else looks good!


----------



## Greggz

Hey just ran across this thread.

Looks like things are going well. 

Interesting mix of plants and well presented.

Well done! And looking forward to seeing where it goes from here.


----------



## Dee From Brooklyn

That tank looks amazingly colorful


----------



## Duboisi

varanidguy said:


>


Really nice!!! What is the plant on the top of the driftwood? Is it Java Fern Windelov? (still learning plant names)


----------



## varanidguy

Duboisi said:


> Really nice!!! What is the plant on the top of the driftwood? Is it Java Fern Windelov? (still learning plant names)




Thank you and that’s exactly what it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy

Now that it’s no longer floating and establishing more, the growth is really speeding up! I’m loving the purple-ish coloration the leaves are developing. The lighting it’s under is a Fluval 3.0 and a Finnex Planted+. In the future I hope to replace the Finnex with another Fluval. Now if only the salvaged staurogyne porto velho would take off lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy

This stuff grows pretty fast! I feel it’s almost time to propagate it and get a bigger “wall” going of blyxa japonica. Picture taken post water change. Darn tetras like to photobomb when they’re hungry lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy

Here’s the blyxa today! I propagated one of the plants to see how it would go about a week ago. Gonna pull off more of the side shoots to spread it out.










A stripey female neo next to it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy

What the tank looks like today. I know the massive crypt garden is kind of out of place, but they’re so pretty and full, I can’t bring myself to pull them.

The blyxa japonica is doing very well.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz

Everything is looking nice and healthy. Very nice work!

Impressive crypt. I had a couple of big clumps of Crypt like that years ago.

When I finally pulled it the root system was unbelievable. It went to every corner of the tank. Should have taken a picture of it because it was really something to see.


----------



## varanidguy

Greggz said:


> Everything is looking nice and healthy. Very nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive crypt. I had a couple of big clumps of Crypt like that years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> When I finally pulled it the root system was unbelievable. It went to every corner of the tank. Should have taken a picture of it because it was really something to see.




Thank you! It’s actually been a long road for me, learning, tweaking, figuring things out. It’s not perfect but I’m no longer embarrassed lol.

Next step is rolling the custom micro mix once this CSM+B is gone.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarsAndSun

Pretty!!


----------



## varanidguy

StarsAndSun said:


> Pretty!!


Thank you!


----------



## Discusluv

Beautiful tank. Your fish are very healthy as well. The red rummy noses are the "canary in the coal mine" for fish health . 

I see black neons, rummy nose, corydoras ( not sure which type because only see a tail.)

Can you give some information of this tank?

Size?
How long set up? 
Types of fish?


----------



## varanidguy

Discusluv said:


> Beautiful tank. Your fish are very healthy as well. The red rummy noses are the "canary in the coal mine" for fish health .
> 
> I see black neons, rummy nose, corydoras ( not sure which type because only see a tail.)
> 
> Can you give some information of this tank?
> 
> Size?
> How long set up?
> Types of fish?


Thank you! I care about the fish more than the plants. If it comes down to doing what's best for the fish or the plants, I choose the fish every time. One exception is when I found a home for my britslenose male because he was just destroying everything, but that's mainly because it made keeping the tank more stressful than relaxing.

That's exactly why I got the rummies in the first place but really fell in love with their schooling behavior. Only complaint about them is they spook real easy.

Absolutely!

The tank is a 40 breeder, it's been up for about two years now. It currently houses 23 rummy nose tetras, 10 black neon tetras, a sole survivor old neon from a previous tank years ago, a male apistogramma cacatuoides super red, 6 otocinclus, 5 or 6 panda cories that have spawned, but I wasn't aware of it until babies appeared out of nowhere lol, two false julii cories, a good colony of cherry shrimp, some ultra reclusive amano shrimp, and more snails than I'd even care to guess, including a couple nerites, but mostly ramshorns and MTS.

I inject co2 and utilize the EI method for fertilization, the substrate is a mix of BDBS and Controsoil - it used to be capped but after pulling up some big crypts for a partial rescape, that went out the window, at least on that side. lol

8 hour photoperiod at full intensity utilizing a Fluval 3.0 and a Finnex Fugeray Planted+, I've been contemplating upgrading the Finnex to another Fluval 3.0 or revamping the lighting altogether to try out the SB Reef offering.

It seems like a lot of fish but going off the bioload via testing parameters and the fish behavior, I don't even think it's fully stocked to potential, but I'm also not one of those people that needs to cram as many fish as possible into a tank...slow and steady wins the race. I've been thinking about adding a farlowella and a female apisto, but it's not a priority.


----------



## Discusluv

Thank you for that information! Its nice, along with a picture of the tank, to get a scope of what is not always apparent to the eye by including a description. 
I would have never guessed there were that many fish in here, so that is a good indication that they are correctly added by zone. When you think of the fish that you have, they are pretty much evenly distributed by the area they occupy. So, no, I would not say you are overstocked. 

Aggression levels and types of fish make a big difference in determining stocking levels as well. In my 180 gallon I recently got rid of half my geophagus because I felt they were doing more squabbling than anything else. Now that that other half is gone the whole dynamic of the tank has changed, the bottom fish are just roaming around foraging for food and rarely demonstrating aggression toward other fish. There is no getting around the fact that there will be some- regardless- they are cichlids after all. But, everyone seems more relaxed now that the largest fish in the tank are relaxed. 

I have come to realize that we are really the best measures of our stocking density. We know it by "feel" by being in close proximity where we have become overstocked--- the tank becomes not very enjoyable to watch. 

This is a great tank--- thanks for sharing. Makes me also want to get a group of black neons again-- a very beautiful fish that is stunning to watch in natural morning light.


----------



## varanidguy

Discusluv said:


> Thank you for that information! Its nice, along with a picture of the tank, to get a scope of what is not always apparent to the eye by including a description.
> 
> I would have never guessed there were that many fish in here, so that is a good indication that they are correctly added by zone. When you think of the fish that you have, they are pretty much evenly distributed by the area they occupy. So, no, I would not say you are overstocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Aggression levels and types of fish make a big difference in determining stocking levels as well. In my 180 gallon I recently got rid of half my geophagus because I felt they were doing more squabbling than anything else. Now that that other half is gone the whole dynamic of the tank has changed, the bottom fish are just roaming around foraging for food and rarely demonstrating aggression toward other fish. There is no getting around the fact that there will be some- regardless- they are cichlids after all. But, everyone seems more relaxed now that the largest fish in the tank are relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> I have come to realize that we are really the best measures of our stocking density. We know it by "feel" by being in close proximity where we have become overstocked--- the tank becomes not very enjoyable to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great tank--- thanks for sharing. Makes me also want to get a group of black neons again-- a very beautiful fish that is stunning to watch in natural morning light.




Thank you! And that is exactly why I’m in no hurry to keep adding stock. I do a lot of research about the potential tank mates and ask questions before making a decision.

And yes, I agree about black neons. I think they are an underrated/under utilized fish.










I was also able to get my hands on a very healthy crypt flamingo over the weekend! The plant has very long, white, hairy roots. Only one leaf melted since Sunday and it is throwing a new one already. I’m really hopeful it’ll do well.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy

I moved the Fluval 3.0 to the foreground and the Finnex to the background to see how it would look. I think the Fluval makes colors pop more (as well as throwing considerably more PAR). What do you all think? I’m considering purchasing a second Fluval 3.0 to light the entire tank.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise

I'm about to get a Fluval 3.0 that will overlap the rim of my 16G tank because I can't find anything better at the price. This will be my sixth, the first five being Nanos. Ten photo points let me do three photo-periods plus a brief night phase. I can copy my settings from one light to another. I can enjoy my tanks at 07:00 and 21:00 without running all day.

Cheers


----------



## varanidguy

Streetwise said:


> I'm about to get a Fluval 3.0 that will overlap the rim of my 16G tank because I can't find anything better at the price. This will be my sixth, the first five being Nanos. Ten photo points let me do three photo-periods plus a brief night phase. I can copy my settings from one light to another. I can enjoy my tanks at 07:00 and 21:00 without running all day.
> 
> Cheers




On that size, have you considered simply doubling up on a couple Nano 3.0’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetwise

varanidguy said:


> On that size, have you considered simply doubling up on a couple Nano 3.0’s


I use two Nanos on my 20G, but the 16G bow-front is a rimmed tank, so the Nanos cannot fit. It is 20 inches wide.

I am tempted to sponsor one of the mods with a Nano to fabricate a 3D-printed bracket that would fit.


----------



## varanidguy

Streetwise said:


> It is a rimmed tank, so the Nanos cannot fit. I am tempted to sponsor one of the mods with a Nano to fabricate a 3D-printed bracket that would fit.
> 
> 
> 
> The 16G bow front is 20 inches wide.




Yeah that’s a tough call. Also it would be nice if risers were available. An additional 2-6” (depending on tank) would be nice for proper spread. The light bar itself isn’t the full width that they’re rated for (the 36” being more like 33.25-33.5”). It negatively effects spread and it’s really my only complaint so far with these lights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy

Anybody need some blyxa? lol

I pulled up one section of it to see how many propagations I could harvest...7. I got 7 individual plants from it (some still had additional forks so it could have been more).

I’m leaving the rest of it alone for now 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butchblack

Nice. What is the large red/dark green plant left foreground?


----------



## varanidguy

butchblack said:


> Nice. What is the large red/dark green plant left foreground?




That is a crypt flamingo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butchblack

varanidguy said:


> I just wanted to share my 40 breeder. It’s not perfect, it’s not 100% algae free, and I just rescaped the right side, but I finally feel like it’s becoming something I can be proud of. It’s taken a lot of trial and error, and I owe a lot of the moderate success with this tank to the community here. The people who have helped and answered questions are an invaluable resource, thank you all.
> 
> Now if only all of the blyxa japonica would stay planted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, what is the large red/dark green plant on the left foreground?

Bump:


varanidguy said:


> That is a crypt flamingo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## varanidguy

butchblack said:


> Nice, what is the large red/dark green plant on the left foreground?
> 
> Bump:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Oh, in that picture? Left foreground the big bushy stuff? Crypt undulata “red”, and to the right of that is AR mini.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy

This crypt forest is really explosive, even still. I’m loving it but also worried that it’s going to get to the point where it’s going to take over that entire side. My pogostemon yatabeanus is struggling a little now, it used to be solid as a rock for me, and I’m afraid it’s because of the dense crypts it’s next to.

Also, would a mod be able to transfer this over to journals? I’m updating this thread often enough to where it seems appropriate.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy

I always find myself marveling at the beauty of this apisto. I’m tempted to find him a girlfriend to see if I can get some babies.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celticfrog42

varanidguy said:


> What the tank looks like today. I know the massive crypt garden is kind of out of place, but they’re so pretty and full, I can’t bring myself to pull them.
> 
> The blyxa japonica is doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the crypt. Crypts are really growing on me...so pretty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuppaDePesce

That's really a work of art! Wow.


----------



## varanidguy

ZuppaDePesce said:


> That's really a work of art! Wow.




Thanks! You’re too kind, I’ve struggled with it a lot lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint

@varanidguy great looking tank. Gives me some ideas on what to do with my java fern. Making so many babies I started using them as a kind of carpet by burying the root parts (rhyzome above substrate) but the juliis are starting to pull them out when food gets caught up on em. 

Question about your filter setup. What filter do ya have? Also the spraybar looks like it runs along the back of the tank directing forward and up a bit. Is this correct? Thanks.


----------



## varanidguy

Quint said:


> @varanidguy great looking tank. Gives me some ideas on what to do with my java fern. Making so many babies I started using them as a kind of carpet by burying the root parts (rhyzome above substrate) but the juliis are starting to pull them out when food gets caught up on em.
> 
> Question about your filter setup. What filter do ya have? Also the spraybar looks like it runs along the back of the tank directing forward and up a bit. Is this correct? Thanks.


This tank is utilizing a SunSun 303b. Yeah, the spraybar runs most of the back of the tank, it is tilted slightly up to create a mild ripple, and there's a few holes drilled on the bottom so it pushes water down the back wall to ensure that there's at least something flowing behind the driftwood and for the stems behind the crypts.

The tank is probably going to go through a mild rescape soon, maybe as soon as this weekend.


----------



## varanidguy

The new crypt flamingo’s new growth is coming in very, very nicely. It’s also growing faster than I thought, putting out three leaves in less than a month (got it October 20th). Just under a leaf a week? I’ll take it! Hopefully it only speeds up as it gets more and more established.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

varanidguy said:


> This crypt forest is really explosive, even still. I’m loving it but also worried that it’s going to get to the point where it’s going to take over that entire side. My pogostemon yatabeanus is struggling a little now, it used to be solid as a rock for me, and I’m afraid it’s because of the dense crypts it’s next to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want that pearling crypt blob!


----------



## varanidguy

Speaking of crypt blob. I did a minor rescape today to get proper depth in the aquarium. Here’s the crypts all pulled up. It was more than even I thought.

Sorry for my messy visage, it’s Sunday and all I’m doing is watching football and playing with aquariums lol.

For reference, I’m 6’4” and was just holding it up in front of my chest.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celticfrog42

Wow, that is a lot of crypt! I didn't know crypt could get so big!


----------



## varanidguy

celticfrog42 said:


> Wow, that is a lot of crypt! I didn't know crypt could get so big!




Oh yeah, over time with a lot of light and co2, it gets downright out of control.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Pupfish

varanidguy said:


> Oh yeah, over time with a lot of light and co2, it gets downright out of control.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have those things on steroids or what? How long have they been in there to grow that big?


----------



## Asteroid

That's pretty impressive. And you really need a journal, LOL.


----------



## Jamo33

Mate.
Those crypts are incredible!! 
I am thinking I need to make some more effort with my crypts now. I would love to get something looking like that!


----------



## Now3

Holy cow. What's the name of that big crypt on the right?


----------



## varanidguy

Asteroid said:


> That's pretty impressive. And you really need a journal, LOL.



Thank you! And I’ll start one soon. I’ve been using this thread as a journal of sorts but a proper one would be good.



Desert Pupfish said:


> You have those things on steroids or what? How long have they been in there to grow that big?



Hahaha they’ve been growing about two years? I think. Maybe a year and a half. The steroids would be co2, high light, a mix of aquasoil in the substrate, and EI dosing.



Now3 said:


> Holy cow. What's the name of that big crypt on the right?



The big crypts are undulata red (same ones I’m holding).



Jamo33 said:


> Mate.
> Those crypts are incredible!!
> I am thinking I need to make some more effort with my crypts now. I would love to get something looking like that!



Thank you! Most effort with these things is just patience and not being afraid to prune, heavily if necessary.

This is what the tank looks like now. Once it’s cleaned up a bit more and grows in, I think it’s a big improvement. Also shopping for a good foreground plant for the now open left side. It released a lot of crud pulling these plants up so I’m giving the tank a break until this weekend, then I’m gonna pull up the lobelia and AR mini, do a big trim, and replant to get things a bit more clear for water flow.

I moved about half of the crypt undulata red to the back, moved over the Vesuvius sword the blyxa was concealing (and I was able to split it into two plants), pulled the hygrophila pinnatifida (I’m unable to grow it how I’d like so it’s gone), and moved over the pogostemon yatabeanus in its place.

Oh, and I maaaajorly thinned out the java fern. It was holding onto too much waste in its dense mat.

Once everything was pulled up and the water was fouled, I drained the tank 90%, filled, then drained 90% again to get as much crud out as I could, then filled. The fish seemed to love it! I’m just hoping it doesn’t impact the cherry shrimp too harshly.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33

Stella!


----------



## varanidguy

Got my new Pixel today. I'm really stoked on it, the camera kicks butt!










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz

Great Pic!!!


----------



## Streetwise

Very nice! How about a video?


----------



## varanidguy

Greggz said:


> Great Pic!!!


Thank you sir! On a different note, some m. parkinsoni arrived yesterday. They were delayed by a day and still arrived in perfect shape, just a little shaken not stirred. lol


Streetwise said:


> Very nice! How about a video?


Thank you! I'll maybe see if I can get one made this weekend. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy

I can stare at this apisto all day long.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## celticfrog42

I love watching my fish. I find myself turned toward the fish tank and listening to the tv rather than watching.


----------



## Asteroid

varanidguy said:


> I can stare at this apisto all day long


I would love to get those,but too many shrimp in my tank. Have to be a different tank.


----------

